# Toilets on well water



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Most jobs I go to are all on municipal water.

Today, I was at a customer's house that is on a well. The toilet trap ways and bowls are getting a good layer of lime and calcium building up on them. They could be contributing to the toilets over flowing more frequently.

The customer would like to keep the toilets as they flush a lot of water, and this helps with the 200+ foot run to the sewer.

What can I do, or have the customer do to revive the bowls and trap ways?

Do I get all the water out and throw in some vinegar over night?

CLR?

What do you guys that work on homes with wells do?

--City Slicker


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

If they want to spend the money, pull the toilets, plug the outlet and pour in muriatic acid. I cleaned a 1930's toilet with plugged trap-way and jets this way in about 15 minutes. I'm sure if you left it in too long it would eat the glazing but I didn't notice a difference between before and after.





Paul


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Our supply house carries sizzle It has acid in it Great on build up in urinals and that stuff is rock hard. They also have 
" clobber".  Its some bad stuff. Open the windows when u use it. Lol


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

I've heard people talk about the Muratic Acid as stated above, never had to use it though. If it was something required I would opt for this solution.

:thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Calcisolve sold at fergis will do the job. Are you sure it's from his well water and not piss crystals from not flushing?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sizzle, calci- solve they'll both work.

Soak all water out of the bowl, pour it down the overflow in the tank. Put a wet towel over the bowl to contain most of the fumes. If they're limed up bad you may need to do it a couple of times.

Be careful using clobber. I've seen it get hot enough to bust china.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Like Protech said. It's from them not flushing. Muriatic:thumbsup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Clean em out and then sell them water treatment equipment. Sounds like a softener will do the trick but take a sample and you will know for sure


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Calci-Solve is basically muriatic acid with food coloring, red.


Compare the MSDS sheets and you'll rather spend $4 than $14 for the product.

I learned that years ago... even tried to save my boss money and told him, wouldn't listen.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Calci-Solve is basically muriatic acid with food coloring, red.
> 
> 
> Compare the MSDS sheets and you'll rather spend $4 than $14 for the product.
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Our supply house carries sizzle It has acid in it Great on build up in urinals and that stuff is rock hard. They also have
> " clobber". Its some bad stuff. Open the windows when u use it. Lol


Clobber is concentrated sulphuric acid, i won't even touch it. 

Somebody is going to get hurt by that product one day...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

NEVER use sulfuric acid on china fixtures with integral traps. However....

Acid treatment for a scaled up toilet takes only minutes and can produce amazing results. If done properly, and along with a complete tank rebuild, will make the toilet every bit as good as when it was brand new. In many instances, this is a far superior solution than installing a new low consumption toilet that cannot provide buoyancy of waste down the line.

A brass lift rod is great for cleaning the jets. It is stiffer than a coat hanger but the soft brass is still easy to bend. The acid we use is sold under the brand name Santeen. It is hydrochloric acid. It does not damage porcelain and will eliminate ALL scale build up in a toilet.

It is also very effective for pre-cleaning old buried copper prior to cutting for making a repair.

*DISCLAIMER: (since this is a public forum) These statements are intended as informational only and not as instruction or encouragement for anyone to follow. The process and chemicals described are very dangerous. Hydrochloric acid and the use thereof is involves risk and if not handled properly can cause serious bodily injury, permanent disability, or death. These activities should only be considered by Licensed Plumbing Professionals with the training, experience, skill, and liability insurance.*


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

I am thinking of using either Sizzle or Muriatic Acid.

The Sizzle looks promising, and I know that is available to me. I have no experience with the product, so I will ask a few local guys I know that may have used it, as well as READ THE DIRECTIONS FULLY. Maybe I will even call the rep if need be.

Thanks for the thoughts.

Also, I like the disclaimer. That is a good idea in a thread like this.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes the disclaimer was good. And the point that sizzle was just acid with food color was true .... But when your at the supply house it just easier to get it there..... Don't breath the fumes... Where eye protection and gloves when using sizzle. I was in maintenance at a large university and used it a lot on urinals that other plumbers had choked down the flow rather then fix the problem and ther where massive amounts of build up. The sizzle worked best in those cases when you removed all the water and left it sit over nite and gently plunged it a few time during the day to help push it down the line a bit.... Hope this helps. Be safe and good luck!!!!


----------

